# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Բերանի խոռոչ և ատամներ

## Werning

Սիրելի հայեր ես ցավով նշում եմ, որ շատ շատերը գաղափար չունեն բերանի խոռոչի հիգիենայի մասին: Շատերը լսել են , որ կարելի է լվանալ ատամները, մյուսները լվանում են, բայց կամ սխալ, կամ ել հազարից մեկ: Իսկ մի մասին ել թվում է, թե ատամի խոզանակը կոշիկի արանքները մաքրելու համար է:  :Think:  
Հետո ել ասում են բերանիցս վատ հոտա գալիս :Angry2:  , ու տոննաներով Օրբիտ կամ Դիրոլ գնում և մեկի տեղը տաս հատ բերաննա գցում: Եկեք միասին ուղենք դա :Ok:  
Այ ով գիտի ե՞րբ, ի՞նչպես, ի՞նչով պետք է լվանալ ատամները: Դե աշխույժ, սպասում եմ կարծիքների:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծեմ ֆորումում ատամնաբույժներ կան:

----------


## Werning

Եթե կան, ապա մեկն ել Ավելացավ.

----------


## Werning

[/SIZE][/PHP][/PHP][/PHP]


> Սիրելի հայեր ես ցավով նշում եմ, որ շատ շատերը գաղափար չունեն բերանի խոռոչի հիգիենայի մասին: Շատերը լսել են , որ կարելի է լվանալ ատամները, մյուսները լվանում են, բայց կամ սխալ, կամ ել հազարից մեկ: Իսկ մի մասին ել թվում է, թե ատամի խոզանակը կոշիկի արանքները մաքրելու համար է:  
> Հետո ել ասում են բերանիցս վատ հոտա գալիս , ու տոննաներով Օրբիտ կամ Դիրոլ գնում և մեկի տեղը տաս հատ բերաննա գցում: Եկեք միասին ուղենք դա 
> Այ ով գիտի ե՞րբ, ի՞նչպես, ի՞նչով պետք է լվանալ ատամները: Դե աշխույժ, սպասում եմ կարծիքների:


 :Angry2:  Չեմ հասկանում, ես ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չէ իմանալ թե ինչպես խնամել ատամները, էս բոլորը ուզում են գնալ ստոմատոլոգի մոտ երբ դանակը ոսկորին է հասնում, խնդրեմ, հետո չասեք չէինք զգուշացրել :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես կյանքիս մեջ մի անգամ եմ ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնացել, բայց դանակը ոսկորին չէր հասել: Բայց ես չէի ասի, թե ճիշտ եմ խնամում ատամներս:

----------


## Werning

> Ես կյանքիս մեջ մի անգամ եմ ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնացել, բայց դանակը ոսկորին չէր հասել: Բայց ես չէի ասի, թե ճիշտ եմ խնամում ատամներս:


Դա կարելի է ուղել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հնարավոր չի: Ես պարտաճանաչորեն ամեն առավոտ ատամներս ինչպես պետք է լվանում եմ, բայց քնելուց առաջ... հը՛մ... ես չեմ էլ նկատում, թե ինչպես եմ քնում, ուր մնաց՝ ատամ լվանայի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ հասկանում, ես ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չէ իմանալ թե ինչպես խնամել ատամները, էս բոլորը ուզում են գնալ ստոմատոլոգի մոտ երբ դանակը ոսկորին է հասնում, խնդրեմ, հետո չասեք չէինք զգուշացրել


Ինձ հետաքրքիր է:
Ատամները խնամելու ճիշտ կուլտուրան չգիտեմ:
Որքան շատ բան ասեք, այնքան ավելի շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հնարավոր չի: Ես պարտաճանաչորեն ամեն առավոտ ատամներս ինչպես պետք է լվանում եմ, բայց քնելուց առաջ... հը՛մ... ես չեմ էլ նկատում, թե ինչպես եմ քնում, ուր մնաց՝ ատամ լվանայի:


Երեկոյան ատամների լվանացումն իսկապես դժվար է իրականացնելը  տարբեր պատճառներով.. :Blush:   :Think:

----------


## Werning

Դրա մեջ ոչ մի դժվար բան չկա, հավատացած եղեք: Ավելի դժվար է անկողինը բացելը քան թե ատամները լվանալը: 
Ասեմ ավելին, ավելի վատ է երբ երեկոյան չենք լվանում ատամները:
Սկսենք կարիեսից, որի մասին շատերը լսել են բայց չգիտեն թե ինչ է:
Կարիեսը կամ ատամի փչացումը, ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում, դա ատամի ռեմինեռալիզացման պրոցեսի խախտումն է, որը բերում է դեմինեռալիզացման, այսինքն ապահանքայնացման: Դրա պատճառները մի քանիսն են և կթվարկվեն ստորև: 
Ատամի արտաքին փայլուն շերտը դա էմալն է, որի բաղադրության մեջ մտնում է կալցիում և ֆոսֆոր: Նրա անհրաժեշտ քանակը ապահովվում է թուքը, որը սնում է ատամը: Այդ սննման պրոցեսների խանգարումն ել և միաժամանակ կալցիումի և ֆոսֆորի արագ դուրս բերումը բերում է կարիեսի առաջացման:
Պատճառներ
1.Մանրէներ(Ստրեպտոկոկուս Մուտանս, Ստրեպտոկոկուս սլիվարիուս)
2. Ածխաջրեր
3. Ատամնափառ
4. Ատամի կարծր հյուսվածքների ռեզիստենտականություն
5. Բեանային հեղուկի(թուք և լնդային հեղուկ)
 Շարունակելի...

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2010), Harcaser (18.04.2010), Renata (15.11.2011)

----------


## Werning

Շարունակություն.
Ուրեմն թուքը ատամի վրա ստեղծում է պաշտպանական շերտ, որը կոչվում է պելիկուլա: Երբ մենք չենք լվանում մեր ատամները, ապա ամեն անգամ ուտելուց հետո ատամների վրա փառ է հավագվում, որը բաղկացած է թքից, կերակրի մնացորդներից, մեր բերանի խոռոչի էպիթելի մահացած բջիջներից ու շատ այլ բաներից...
Ուրեմն չլվանալով ատամները ատամնափառը գնալով հաստանում է, նշեմ որ թուքը բերանի խոռոչում ստեղծում է հիմնային միջավայր, լվանում է ատամները փառից, թողնում մանրէասպան ազդեցություն, թուքը չի հասցնում կատարել իր ֆունկցիաները և նպաստավոր պայմաններ են ստեղծվում մանրէների համար, որոնք են՝ կերակուր, ածխաջրեր, խոնավ միջավայր, տաքություն, և նրանք բազմանում են ատամնափառի մեջ ու մշակելով ածխաջրերը առաջացնում են թթու նյութեր, որինակ կաթնաթթու, որը նպաստում է ատամի արտաքին շերտից՝էմալից, կալցիումի արագ դուրս բերելուն: Եվ այսպես գնալով խորանում է պրոցեսը ու առաջանումա կարիես:
Պայքարել մենք կարող ենք դրա շուրջ մի քանի եղանակներով, նշեմ որ նախկինում նշված 4 կետը չենք կարեո փոխել, 5-ը մասամբ, մնում է ազդել 1,2,3 - վրա, այսինքն չօգտագործենք շատ ածխաջրեր(շոկոլադ, շաքարավազ, հաց), կամ ել օգտագործելուց հետո կամ ողողել բերանը, ինչը քիչ արդյունավետ է, կամ ծամել Օրբիտ կամ դիրոլ կամ ել ուրիշ մաստակ, կամ վրայից ուտել մի այնպիսի միրգ, օրինակ խնձոր, որ մեղանիկական լվա ատամները: Չթողնել որ մանրէները գլուխ բարձրացնեն ու կանխել ատամնափառի առաջացումը:
Շարունակելի...

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2010), Renata (15.11.2011)

----------


## Werning

Եվ այսպես, ամեն անգամ լվանալով ատամներս, մենք կանխում են ատամնափառի առաջացումը: Մենք այն լվանում ենք և մեխանիկական ճանապարհով և լվացող մածուկներով: Սակայն անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ, որ սխալ մաքրելը կարող է ավելի վատ լինել քան չմաքրելը: Շատ կարևոր իմանալ երբ լվանալ, օրը քանի անգամ, ինչ մեթոդով:
Այ ձեզ հարց, ով ոնց է լվանում, ով գիտի ոնց լվանալ, դե սկսեք, տեսնեմ ով ինչքան բան գիտի, դե աշխույժ

----------


## Արշակ

Werning, ավելի լավ չի լինի՞, որ դու միանգամից ճիշտը ասես, մենք էլ կսովորենք  :Wink:

----------


## Werning

Ես ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչ գիտեք, ուզում եմ խոսենք այս թեմայի շուրջ, տաք ինձ ձեզ հետաքրքրող հարցեր, թե չէ նենց տպավորությունա, ոնց որ լեկցիա եմ կարդում և գրում, դուք ել կամ հետաքրքրվում են կամ ոչ, զարմանալով արդյոք այս մարդկանց մեջ հարցեր չառաջացան:

----------


## Hovulik

> Ես ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչ գիտեք, ուզում եմ խոսենք այս թեմայի շուրջ, տաք ինձ ձեզ հետաքրքրող հարցեր, թե չէ նենց տպավորությունա, ոնց որ լեկցիա եմ կարդում և գրում, դուք ել կամ հետաքրքրվում են կամ ոչ, զարմանալով արդյոք այս մարդկանց մեջ հարցեր չառաջացան:


Գևորգ ջան մի ճնշի թող մարդիկ մտածեն հավաքեն մտքերը ու անպայման կհարձներն... համբերությունը ոսկի է բարեկամս :Ok:

----------


## kiki

Իմ իմանալով, ատամները պետք է ոչ ավել քան 2 անգամ լվանալ`առավոտյան ու երեկոյան քնելուց առաջ, ու աշխատել շատ մածուկ չօգտագործել...թե չէ շատերը այքան են լցնում խոզանակի վրա որ... :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ ատամի մածուկ ընտրելու հարցում խորհուրդներ կտա՞ք: Թե առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա, թե որի՞ց կգնենք:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

ատամները նուրբ բաներ են , պետքա հետեևել  :LOL: 

Ես միշտ լվանում եմ Երեկոյան, բայց ոչ առավոտները, առավոտները միայն մաստակ եմ ծամում, բայց այ չայ շատ եմ խմում, ու միշտ չե որ հաճելի է լինում չայից հետո մաստակ ծամելոը, որ գույնը իջեցնի ատամների վրայից:
Ատամները լվանում եմ ատամների համար նախատեսված խոզանակով  :Wink: 
եվ մոտ մի 2-րոպե երեվի , կամ հնարավորինս երկար , շփում եմ ատամներս նրանով, գրեթե ամեն ատամ մանրամասն մաքրվում է:
Այ լավ հարց տվեցին, մածուկի ընտրության համար, Ինչ մածուկներ խորհուրդ կտրվի օգտագործել, և որը ինչ դեպքում, 
հիմա ես կօլգեյթ եմ օգտագործում, բայց քանի տարի առաջ Կեդռովի Բալզամ էի օգտագործում ու շատ դուրս գալիս էր, հիմա չգիտեմ ինչի ել դա չեմ հանդիպում.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ լավ հարց տվեցին, մածուկի ընտրության համար, Ինչ մածուկներ խորհուրդ կտրվի օգտագործել, և որը ինչ դեպքում, 
> հիմա ես կօլգեյթ եմ օգտագործում, բայց քանի տարի առաջ Կեդռովի Բալզամ էի օգտագործում ու շատ դուրս գալիս էր, հիմա չգիտեմ ինչի ել դա չեմ հանդիպում.


Ես էլ եմ "Кедровый бальзам" օգտագործում, և ինձ այդ մածուկը դուր է գալիս։  :Wink:  Մինչ այդ էլ Colgate էի օգտագործում, բայց"Кедровый бальзам"-ն ավելի եմ հավանում։

----------


## Werning

ՈՒրեմն պատասխանեմ բոլոր հարցերն հերթականորեն:
Ատամները լվանալու համար պետք է ընտրել ճիշտ խոզանակ և մածուկ: Նշեմ որ էժանանոց, այսինքն մի 100, 200 դրամանոց խոզանակները լավը չեն: Ավելի արդյունավետ են այն խոզանակները, որոնք պարունակում են ռեզինե տարրեր և մակերեսը հարթ չէ: Շատ լավն են Oral-B ֆիրմայի խոզանակները: Բացի դրանից եթե ձեր լնդերը վատառողջ են և անգամ թույլ հպումից արյունահոսում են, ապա գնեք Soft այսինքն փափուկ ատամի խոզանակներ: Սակայն եթե ձեր մոտ մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ է, ապա Medium: 
Ատամի մածուկներ ինչպես գիտեք շատ կան, սակայն ոչ բոլորն են պիտանի, դե են պարսկական Նասսիմ, մասիմ էլ չասեմ:
Մածուկները լինում են տարբեր, մի մասը լնդերի խնամքի, մի մասը ատամների, մի մասն էլ խառը:
Եթե ձեր մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, ապա կարող եք լվանալ այնպիսի մածուկներով, որոնք ունեն խարը ազդեցություն, օրինակ Colgate Total, Blend-a-Med Complite, Pepsodent.Շատ լավն են նաև Propolisov մածուկները: Շատ լավ կլիներ, որ ունենայիք երկու տեսակի ատամի մածուկ, երեկոյան և առավոտյան լվանալու համար: Առավոտյան կալցիումով և ֆտորով  իսկ երեկոյան խոտաբույսերով, օրինակ Кедровый Бальзам -ը շատ լավ մածուկա, կամ Colgate Herbal, Colgate Propolis. 
Մաստակ կարելի է ծամել միայն ուտելուց հետո 10-15 րոպե, ոչ ավել: Առայժմ այսքանը, ել ինչ հարցեր ունեք կամ գուցե ինչ-որ բան բաց են թողել, ինչ կուզենայիք իմանալ, խնդրեմ, սիրով կպատասղանեմ ձեր հարցերի:
Եթե կունենաք հարցեր, որոնց մասնի կցանկանայիք խոսել առանձինմ խնդրեմ գրեք նամակներ, կամ էլ e-mail-ով:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2010)

----------


## Վազգեն

Կարծես թե բոլոր կարևոր բաները արդեն ասվել են։ Ես էլ իմ կողմից մի բան ավելացնեմ։ Դա վերջերս մի գիտական սեմինարի ժամանակ եմ լսել։ 
   Ուրեմն լիմոնի, նարինջի և այլ ցիտրուսայինների մեջ որոշ նյութեր կան, որոնք շատ վնասակար են ատամների համար, եթե ատամը երկար ժամանակ գտնվի դրանց ազդեցության տակ։ 
  Դա հատկապես նշում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր սիրում են քնելուց առաջ լիմոնով թեյ խմել ու հետո ալարում են ատամները լվանալ և ամբողջ գիշեր այդ նյութերը ձեր ատամներն են քայքայում։

----------


## kiki

Ես հենց   Oral-B ֆիրմայի խոզանակներ եմ օգտագործում: վաղուց եմ նկատել, որ դրանք շատ փափաուկ են: Բայց հայկական շուկան այնքան հիմար ու անօրակ խոզանակներով է   լցված...ուժաս...մեկ -մեկ երբ խանութում վերջացած են լինում իմ ուզածները, մի օրով ստիպված գնում եմ, մինչև հաջորդ օրը  ...ահավոր կոպիտ են...չոր ու ցավեցնող..
Մածուկ տանը ես չեմ առնում, մաման կամ պապան, ու հիմնականում Colgate-ի ու Blend-a-Med -ի տեսակներից... ես նախընտրում   եմ Colgate Herbal -ն , հաճելի սուր համ ունի... :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Կարծես թե բոլոր կարևոր բաները արդեն ասվել են։ Ես էլ իմ կողմից մի բան ավելացնեմ։ Դա վերջերս մի գիտական սեմինարի ժամանակ եմ լսել։ 
>    Ուրեմն լիմոնի, նարինջի և այլ ցիտրուսայինների մեջ որոշ նյութեր կան, որոնք շատ վնասակար են ատամների համար, եթե ատամը երկար ժամանակ գտնվի դրանց ազդեցության տակ։ 
>   Դա հատկապես նշում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր սիրում են քնելուց առաջ լիմոնով թեյ խմել ու հետո ալարում են ատամները լվանալ և ամբողջ գիշեր այդ նյութերը ձեր ատամներն են քայքայում։


Իսկ ես կարդացել եմ, որ ատամի մածուկի փոխարեն մի քանի կաթիլ լիմոնի հյութ խոզանակի վրա լցնելն ու դրանով ատամները լվալը շատ օգտակար է ատամների համար։ Բայց չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղ եմ կարդացել։ Կարծեմ ռադիոյով էլ են ասել։ Կարծես իրար հակասում են։ Հիմա ո՞րն է ճիշտը :Dntknw: ։

----------


## Արշակ

Վաղուց, կարծեմ ինչ-որ ատամնաբուժարանում, պատին փակցրած պլակատի վրա գրած էր, որ կան ինչ-որ հատուկ թելեր, որոնցով պետք է մաքրել ատամների դժվար հասանելի մասերը։ Հարգելի բժիշկներ, դրանց մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։ 
Հա, մեկ էլ, կարո՞ղ եք նկարագրել, թե խոզանակի ինպիսի շարժումներով է պետք ատամները լվանալ։

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ես կարդացել եմ, որ ատամի մածուկի փոխարեն մի քանի կաթիլ լիմոնի հյութ խոզանակի վրա լցնելն ու դրանով ատամները լվալը շատ օգտակար է ատամների համար։ Բայց չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղ եմ կարդացել։ Կարծեմ ռադիոյով էլ են ասել։ Կարծես իրար հակասում են։ Հիմա ո՞րն է ճիշտը։


Լիմոնի թթվանյութը միանշանակ քայքայում է ատամների էմալը և ընհանրապես օրգանիզմում կալցիին

----------


## Werning

> Վաղուց, կարծեմ ինչ-որ ատամնաբուժարանում, պատին փակցրած պլակատի վրա գրած էր, որ կան ինչ-որ հատուկ թելեր, որոնցով պետք է մաքրել ատամների դժվար հասանելի մասերը։ Հարգելի բժիշկներ, դրանց մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։ 
> Հա, մեկ էլ, կարո՞ղ եք նկարագրել, թե խոզանակի ինպիսի շարժումներով է պետք ատամները լվանալ։


Արշակ ջան այդ թելեը կոչվում են ֆլոսներ և դրանք ճիշտ օգտագործելու դեպքում շատ ավելի անվնաս են քան ատամի չոփերը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ատամի մաքրման տեխնիկային ապա կան մի քանի մեթոդներ:
Ասեմ ամենա հեշտը, ուրեմն հիշեք մի պարզ բան, որ խոզանակի շարժումները պետք է լինեն այնպիսին, որ հեռանան ատամից ամեն անգամ:
Ենթադրենք վերին ծնոտն է, ապա խոզանակը տեղադրում ենք լնդին և սահեցնում դեպի ներքև, մինչև ատամի ծայր, հետո ներսի կողմից:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ծամողական մակերեսներին, ապա ներսից դուրս, նույնը և ստորին ծնոտի վրա:

----------


## John

Ժողովուրդ էս ատամներս մեկ–մեկ ջարդվում են (օրինակ երեկ սեղան ատամներիցս մեկից ահագին մեծ կտոր պոկվեց)...Ի՞նչ անեմ,որ էլ չպոկվեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց երևի կալցիումի պակաս ունես: Պորձի'ր կաթնամթերք, հատկապես կաթնաշոռ և պանիր շատ օգտագործել: Բայց կուզեի, որ մեր ֆորումի ատամնաբույժներն էլ իրենց կարծիքը հայտնեին: Վերջիվերջո, հարցն իրենց է վերաբերում:  :Wink:

----------


## Riddle

Բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա եք առաջարկել: :Smile:  

Նախ ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի է ատամները օրը 2 անգամ չմաքրել: Անձամբ ես, ինչքան էլ հոգնած լինեմ, քնել չեմ կարողանա, եթե ատամներս մաքրած չլինեմ: Ինձ համար դա նույնքան անթույլատրելի է, ինչքան ասենք չլվացվելը: 

Ուրեմն այսպես, իմ խորհուրդները: 

Ատամները մաքրեք շրջանաձև շարժումներով: Երբեք մի մոռացեք ատամների հետևի մասի մասին, շատերն են մեխանիկորեն այն անտեսում: 

Եթե ատամները լվանալուց ամեն անգամ ձեր լնդերն արյունահոսում են, անպայման դիմեք ատամնաբույժի: Մոտ 10-օրյա բուժման կուրսից հետո ձեր լնդերը կպնդանան, նույնիսկ գույնը կփոխվի` կարմիրից բաց վարդագույն: Բուժիչ հատկություն ունի երիցուկը: Ատամները լվանալուց հետո երիցուկի թուրմով ողողեք բերանի խոռոչը:

Եթե ունեք ատամնաքարեր... Մի հուսացեք, որ դրանք իրենք իրենց կանցնեն, կամ որ ձեզ վնաս չեն տա: Անհապաղ դիմեք ատամնաբույժի, որպեսզի նա հեռացնի դրանք, քանի որ ատամնաքարերը իջեցնում են լնդերը, որը որ ընդմիշտ է, քանի որ նույնիսկ քարերից ազատվելուց հետո լնդերն այլևս նախկին դիրքը չեն ընդունում: Լնդերի իջեցման հետևանքով  բացվում է ատամի վզիկը, որը և շատ ցավոտ է, և վտանգավոր ատամի համար: Ատամնաքարերը երկար ժամանակ մնալով, տեղավորվում են լնդի և ատամի արանքում, որը կարող է հանգեցնել ատամի շարժմանը, իսկ հետագայում` նրա հանվելուն:  Ատամնաքարերի առաջացման բազմաթիվ պատճառներ կան, այնպես որ շատ դժվար է դրանցից ազատվել մեկընդմիշտ: Ավելի լավ է դրանցից ազատվել ամեն անգամ, հենց առաջանում են: 

Եվ վերջում... Եթե դուք վախենում եք ատամնաբույժին այցելել, եթե ձեզ համար տհաճ է նստել կամ պառկել այն սարսափելի բազկաթոռերին, ապա գտեք ձեզ համար հաճելի մի ատամնաբույժ, և միշտ այցելեք միայն նրան... Դուք կսովորեք նրան, և պակաս տհաճությամբ կայցելեք ատամնաբուժարան (խորհուրդ է տրվում տարին 2 անգամ), իսկ ձեր ատամները երախտապարտ կլինեն ձեզ:  

Առայժմ այսքանը: :Wink:

----------


## Riddle

Եթե ուզում եք պահպանել ձեր ատամները.
1. Ատամները մաքրեք օրը երկու անգամ,
2. Տարին երկու անգամ այցելեք ատամնաբույժին,
3. Մի խառնվեք ուրիշների գործերին:
 :Angel:

----------

CactuSoul (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե ուզում եք պահպանել ձեր ատամները.
> 1. Ատամները մաքրեք օրը երկու անգամ,
> 2. Տարին երկու անգամ այցելեք ատամնաբույժին,
> 3. Մի խառնվեք ուրիշների գործերին:


Պապս 75 տարեկանա և թվարկվածներից ոչ մեկը չի արել, բայց բոլոր ատամները տեղում են  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (14.04.2010), Harcaser (18.04.2010), Hripsimee (27.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժառանգականությունն էլ կապ ունի:

----------


## Saria

> Ժառանգականությունն էլ կապ ունի:


Որոշ չափով համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ :Wink:  բայց ոչ ամբողջովին, քանի որ բերանի խոռոչի հիգինենան և խնամքը ավելի մեծ դեր ունեն ատամների պահպանման հարցում :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ ես նկատել եմ, որ հենց այդ հարցում ժառանգականությունն ավելի մեծ դեր ունի, քան հիգիենայի պահպանումը։  :Sad:  Ասածս, իհարկե, չի նշանակում, որ եթե մարդն ի ծնե լավ արտամներ ունի, ապա հանգիստ կարող է չմաքրել ատամները և չհետևել հիգիենայի կանոններինն, կամ որ եթե ի ծնե վատ ատամներ ունի, ուրեմն ինչ էլ անի, ինչքան էլ հետևի հիգիենայի կանոններին, մեկ է, էլի վատ ատամներ է ունենալու։ Ոչ, ուղղակի ծնե վատ ատամներ ունեցողները երևի ավելի շատ պիտի հետևենք իրենց ատամներին, քանի որ իրենց միակ հույսը դա է... :Think:

----------

Hripsimee (27.05.2010)

----------


## Esmeralda

Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ ատամները լվանալիս պիտի լվանալ նաև լեզուն, քան որ նույն մանրէները հավաքվում են նաև լեզվի վրա...
Հ.Գ. Ես այս բաժնի բոլոր գրառումներին չեմ ծանոթացել.... այնպես որ, եթե գրածս ինչ-որ մեկն էլ է ասել, հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը.....

----------


## Esmeralda

Ո՞վ գիտի... ատամները գերադասելի լվանալ սառը թե՞ տաք ջրով...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ո՞վ գիտի... ատամները գերադասելի լվանալ սառը թե՞ տաք ջրով...


Սկզբում սառը (սառույցները պիտի լողան մեջը), հետո եռացող ջրով  :Ok:  
 :LOL:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ջուրը պիտի լինի գոլ  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Սկզբում սառը (սառույցները պիտի լողան մեջը), հետո եռացող ջրով


սարսռացի միայն այդ մտքից  :Shok:  



> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ջուրը պիտի լինի գոլ


Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, սառը ջրի հասցրած վնասները որոնք են...

----------


## Artgeo

Որքան էլ որ պինդ ու ամուր թվան ատամները, էմալը շատ նուրբ կառուցվածք ունի: Նրա առաջին թշնամիները չափից դուրս սառն ու չափից դուրս տաքն են: Նամանավանդ եթե դրանք իրար են հաջորդում: Այդպիսի «ցնցումները» ճաքեր են  առաջացնում էմալի վրա, այդ ճաքերի մեջ «տնավորվում» են մանրեները, ինչից էլ առաջանում է կարիեսը:

----------


## Արշակ

> Որքան էլ որ պինդ ու ամուր թվան ատամները, էմալը շատ նուրբ կառուցվածք ունի: Նրա առաջին թշնամիները չափից դուրս սառն ու չափից դուրս տաքն են: Նամանավանդ եթե դրանք իրար են հաջորդում: Այդպիսի «ցնցումները» ճաքեր են  առաջացնում էմալի վրա, այդ ճաքերի մեջ «տնավորվում» են մանրեները, ինչից էլ առաջանում է կարիեսը:


Artgeo-ի ասածին գումարենք այն, որ ատամների համար ահավոր վնասակար է նաև շաքարը։ Այն ուղղակի քայքայում է ատամի էմալը։
Արդյունքում պարզ է դառնում, որ շաքար պարունակող բոլոր քաղցրավենիքները և պաղպաղակը ատամների առաջին թշնամիներն են։ Նենց որ, մի՛ հավատացեք դրանք գովազդող ռեկլամներին։ Գլուխ են հարդուկում  :Angry2:  ։

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Բնական կակաոն և բանանը լավագույն միջոցներնեն ատամների էմալի պահպանման ու վերականգնման համար: Իմիջայլոց կակաոն բացառում է նաև լնդերի մի շարք հիվանդություններ, այսինքն ունի ախտահանող և վերականգնող ունակություն:

Այնպես որ բնական սր շոկոլադի  օրական 150 գրամ չափաբաժինը դառնում է ուղակի
անհրաժեշտություն :Hands Up:  

 :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Artgeo-ի ասածին գումարենք այն, որ ատամների համար ահավոր վնասակար է նաև շաքարը։ Այն ուղղակի քայքայում է ատամի էմալը։


Մենք հիմա ստոմ ենք անցնում, էսօր էդ հարցը դասախոսին տվեցինք: Ոչ թե շաքարն է էմալը քայքայում, այլ այն սննդային միջավայր է էմալը քայքայող միկրոօրգանիզմների համար:

----------


## Dr. M

> Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ ատամները լվանալիս պիտի լվանալ նաև լեզուն, քան որ նույն մանրէները հավաքվում են նաև լեզվի վրա...
> Հ.Գ. Ես այս բաժնի բոլոր գրառումներին չեմ ծանոթացել.... այնպես որ, եթե գրածս ինչ-որ մեկն էլ է ասել, հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը.....


Շատ ճիշտ և գրագետ է լեզուն մաքրել. Կարելի է դա անել հենց ատամի խոզանակով, կամ առանձին խոզանակ պահել 
իսկ ընդհանրապես 
խոզանակն օգտագործելիս առաջ և հետո պետք է լավ լվանալ և պահել օգտագործվող մասը դեպի վերև  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իմ ատամներից մեկը հանած ա, մյուսը շուտով հանվելու ա, իսկ ևս մեկը արդեն կարիես ա: Օգտագործում եմ  "Colgate", բայց երևի 3 օրը մեկ:


դու դեռ 15 տ ես, իսկ արդեն ատամ ես կորցնում  :Sad: 
Հետևողական եղիր

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես միայն երկուսն եմ ջարդել, երկու հատը բժիշկն է հանել, հիմա սեղան ատամ չունեմ ու չեմ հասկանում ինչի համար են նրանք պետք


իսկ քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ իմպլանտներ տեղադրես 
իհարկե հատն արժե 350 եվրո, բայց պիտանի և մոդեռն բան է

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Բնական կակաոն և բանանը լավագույն միջոցներնեն ատամների էմալի պահպանման ու վերականգնման համար: Իմիջայլոց կակաոն բացառում է նաև լնդերի մի շարք հիվանդություններ, այսինքն ունի ախտահանող և վերականգնող ունակություն:


 

Կակաոն ունի շատ մեծ արժեք օրգանիզմի համար  :Smile:  հատկապես արյան.... 
պարունակում է մեծ քանակությամբ Mg և Fe սա իմիջիայլոց
ինֆորմացիայի կարգով  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ իմպլանտներ տեղադրես 
> իհարկե հատն արժե 350 եվրո, բայց պիտանի և մոդեռն բան է


բայց ինչի՞ համար  :Shok:  Ուտելու համար անհրաժեշտ չէ, սենց էլ եմ յոլա գնում: Իսկ տեսքին սա չի խանգառում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ասեք ինձ խնդրում եմ սիրելի բժիշկներ. ինչի՞ց է առաջանում  ատամնաքարը, ինչպե՞ս պայքարել դրա առաջացման դեմ, առաջանալուց հետո անպայմա՞ն է այն հեռացնել, և ի՞նչ կպատահի չհեռացնելու դեպքում: Եվ ևս մեկ հարց՝ կարող է արդյող բացասական հետևանքներ ունենալ ատամնաշարի վրա ատամնաքարի հեռացման ուլտրաձայնային պրոցեդուրան և կան արդյոք այլ մեթոդներ:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Universe

> Ասեք ինձ խնդրում եմ սիրելի բժիշկներ. ինչի՞ց է առաջանում  ատամնաքարը, ինչպե՞ս պայքարել դրա առաջացման դեմ, առաջանալուց հետո անպայմա՞ն է այն հեռացնել, և ի՞նչ կպատահի չհեռացնելու դեպքում: Եվ ևս մեկ հարց՝ կարող է արդյող բացասական հետևանքներ ունենալ ատամնաշարի վրա ատամնաքարի հեռացման ուլտրաձայնային պրոցեդուրան և կան արդյոք այլ մեթոդներ:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն:



*նախ այն մասին, թե ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում ատամնաքարը.*

Ատամնաքարը (calculus dentalis) իրենից ներկայացնում  է  կարծրացող, կամ արդեն իսկ կարծրացած մասսա, որը ձևավորվում է արհեստական կամ բնական ատամների մակերեսին:  Հիմնականում դրանք առաջանում են ատամնաշարի ֆրոնտալ /դիմային/ հատվածի ստորին կտրիչների լեզվային մակերեսների վրա: Որպես կանոն ատամնաքարի առաջացման տեվողություննէ 18 շաբաթից մինչեւ 6 ամիս, մինչեւ որ չի հասնում բարդագույն վիճակին:

Այժմ, առաջացման ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆ պատճառները՝

Ատամի մակերեսը միշտ չէ, որ հարթ է լինում, եւ մակերեսի վրա առկա անհարթություններն էլ հենց հանգեցնում են այդ  անցանկալի երեւույթի առաջացմանը: Սննդի մնացորդները բերանի խոռոչում մնալով եւ խառնվելով թքի հետ, ժամանակի ընթացքում ատամների վրա ստեղծում են միկրոդաշտ: Իսկ  այդ  ընթացքում միկրոդաշտերի մեջ մնալով ստեղծվում են ատամնաքարերը: Ատամնաքարի արդեն  ձեվավորված լինելու ժամանակ այն կարող է բավականին տհաճ զգացողությունների կամ  ատամնահպման ժամանակ ցավի պատճառ լինել: Պատահում են նաեւ, որ ատամների ՈՉ ՃԻՇՏ ԽՆԱՄՔԻ  դեպքում առաջացած ատամնաքարերը պատճառ հանդիսանան, որ միմյանց հարեվան ատամների միջեւ ընկած տարածությունն անանցանելի լինի նույնիսկ հասարակ "ՄԱՔՐԻՉ ԹԵԼԵՐԻ" համար 

 ինչպե՞ս պայքարել դրա առաջացման դեմ՝

Ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված է, որ յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է պարտադիր տարին մեկ այցելի ատամնաբույժի մոտ /հայերիս մոտ ճիշտ հակառակը/ , որպեսզի հեռացվեն ավելորդ ատամնաքարերը:  Այդ գործողությունն իր մեջ ներառում է  ատամների մակերեսների ՈՒԼՏՐԱՁԱՅՆԱՅԻՆ մաքրում : Ի դե՛պ. այդ պրոցեդուրայի ընթացքը միանգամայն անցավ է մնում ցավազրկող դեղամիջոցների հաշվին... Իսկ բացասական հետեվանքներ չեն ունենա, եթե իհարհե այդ գործը վստահեք լավ մասնագետի... իսկ լավ մասնագետի "ձեռքի տակ" համոզված եղեք, որ արդյունքը հիանալի կլինի...

Կարծում եմ կարողացա օգտակար լինել...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *նախ այն մասին, թե ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում ատամնաքարը.*
> 
> Կարծում եմ կարողացա օգտակար լինել...


Շնորհակալություն սպառիչ պատասխանի համար: Որոշեցի գնալ ատամնաբուժի մոտ: Մնում է իմանալ, թե որտեղ կա լավ մասնագետ, որ համել հաճելի լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

կարելի է դիմել DELUXE  :Smile:  (ես ինքս` լինելով ստոմատոլոգ, օգտվում են այդտեղի մասնագետների ծառայությունից և գոհ եմ)
իսկ եթե չեք ցանկանում, կարող եմ էլի ասել կլինիկաներ, որտեղ կան բարձրորակ մասնագետներ
հենց նույն մեր համալսարանական կլինիկաները  :Hands Up:  
բոլորը վերազինվել են նոր տեխնիկայով և հմուտ մասնագետներով

(սպասում էին  ավարտենք  :Tongue:  )

----------

ministr (10.04.2010)

----------


## Universe

«ԿԱՄԱՐ» -նել վատը չի  /Թումանյանի վրա/...
Նամանավանդ այնտեղի աշխատողները... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
*Իսկ ցավազրկումը կատարում են այնտեղ միանգամայն ԱՆՑԱՎ*

----------


## Dr. M

> «ԿԱՄԱՐ» -նել վատը չի  /Թումանյանի վրա/...
> Նամանավանդ այնտեղի աշխատողները...
> *Իսկ ցավազրկումը կատարում են այնտեղ միանգամայն ԱՆՑԱՎ*


իսկ ում ես ճանաչում այնտեղ?  :Wink:

----------


## Universe

> իսկ ում ես ճանաչում այնտեղ?


 :Think: 
Եթե այնտեղ ես որոշել գնալ, ապա խորհուրդ կտամ բժիշկ Արմինկային մոտենալ...
Շաաա՜տ հոյակապ բժիշկ է, նամանավանդ որ ԱՆՑԱՎ է ցավազրկումը կատարում... :Yes: 
Թե չե լինում է, որ ավելի շատ գնում ես գոռալու  :Shout:  :Shout:  :Shout: , քան թե ատամ սարքելու կամ հեռացնելու համար...

----------


## Dr. M

> Եթե այնտեղ ես որոշել գնալ, ապա խորհուրդ կտամ Արմինկային մոտենալ...
> Շաաա՜տ հոյակապ բժիշկ է, նամանավանդ որ ԱՆՑԱՎ է ցավազրկումը կատարում...
> Թե չե լինում է, որ ավելի շատ գնում ես գոռալու , քան թե ատամ սարքելու կամ հեռացնելու համար...


Վայ, քրոջս ստոմատոլոգն է , ասում է լավն է  :Hands Up: 

ժող ջան հիմա դժվար գտնեք մի ստոմատոլոգ, որ ցավոտ ցավազրկի 

էդ մեր հացն ա , որ չիմացանք , վերջ !!! так что  :Smile:  պետք չէ տենց ախ ու վախով վերաբերվել

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, վերջի մի քանի օրը ատամներս սկսել են կարգին ցավալ
խմում եմ, հենց որ ջուրը մի քիչ սառը եղավ, սկսում են ուժեղ ձևով ցավալ
տաքից էլ են ցավում, բայց էդքան չէ
էսօր գիշերը էնքան ցավաց մի հատը, ժամը 6-ից հելել եմ, քունս էլ չի տանում  :Sad: 
սկի չեմ էլ ջոգում որ մեկն ա

----------


## Դեկադա

Թեմայի  հետ  կապված  մի  հետաքրքրող  հարց  էլ  ես  ունեմ: Քույրս  երկար  տարիներ   ատամները  //  առավոտյան//  լվանում  էր  սոդայով//  պատճառաբանելով, որ  այն  պահում   է  սպիտակությունը//: Հիմա   նա  ունի  պրոբլեմներ  ատամների  հետ  կապված-  կուզենայի  իմանալ  արդյո՞ք  սոդայի  օգտագործումը  թողել   է  իր   ազդեցությունը  և  եթե  իրականում  սոդան  օգտակար  է` կցանկանայի  իմանալ  նաև  օգտակարության  մասին// բացի  սպիտակ  պահելը//:
 Եվ  մի  հարց  էլ-  ինչի ՞ հետ  է  կապված  այն,  որ  երեղայի  մոտ  կաթնատամները  սև   են  դուրս  գալիս:

----------


## նախշուն

Ատամ-Ատմնացավ-Ատամնաբույժ~~Նռան Կեղև~~~


Հմմ....հենց երեկ իմացա  ՆՌԱՆ մի արտասովոր հատկության մասին....
Եթե ձեր ատամը խիստ ցավում է, բորբոքված է.../իսկ իմը այդպես էր/
վերցնում ենք Նռան Կեղևը մեկ բաժակ ջրի մեջ եռացնում ենք , ապա այդ թուրմը լցնում բաժակով օղու մեջ, եվ սկսում ենք բերանով ինգալիացիա անել, պատկերացրեցիք չէ? այ սենց բացում ենք բերանը  :Shok:  և շրթունքներով բռնում բաժակը ~~~ :Angry2: 
այդ թուրմը մի քանի վարկյանից իր հրաշագործ արդյունքը ի ցույց է բերում~~~~ :Wink: 
Սկսում է ՀՈՍՔ-------------------------/թարախի/ / հենց բերանից գնդերով, թե  կաթիլներով/ :Bad: 
Բնության հրաշքներից մեկը ՆՈՒՌԸ~~~~~~~~կօգնի ձեզ ատամնացավից.......... :Smile: 

Հարց.............
Իսկ ես լսել եմ , որ  այլ երկրներում ներվը արդեն կարողանում են բուժել և ոչ թե հեռացնել, ..., բայց մեր Երևանում կարծես թե դեռ ներվահանությամբ են զբաղվումմմ..............

Կա արդյոք ներվերի բուժման ԲՆԱԿԱՆ/ ԲՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ/ այլ մեթոդներ ,???????
խնդրում եմ ԿԻՍՎԵՔ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------

Gayl (14.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հարց.............
> Իսկ ես լսել եմ , որ  այլ երկրներում ներվը արդեն կարողանում են բուժել և ոչ թե հեռացնել, ..., բայց մեր Երևանում կարծես թե դեռ ներվահանությամբ են զբաղվումմմ..............


չգիտեմ, բայց մի 5 տարի առաջ բժիշկը ատամս պլոմբելուց ներվը չէր հանել, մի քանի ամիս հազիվ ձգեցի

----------


## Աբելյան

էս քանի օրը էլի են ցավում մի 7 հատը
ու հետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ ձախի 5 հատը ջրի նկատմամբ են զգայուն (որ սառը ջուր եմ խմում, մի 15 րոպե կցավան), աջի 2 հատը՝ ուտելիքի (հաց ուտելուց են ցավում): Նենց որ՝ ջուրը աջ կողմով եմ խմում, ուտելն էլ ձախ կողմով եմ ուտում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Թեմայի  հետ  կապված  մի  հետաքրքրող  հարց  էլ  ես  ունեմ: Քույրս  երկար  տարիներ   ատամները  //  առավոտյան//  լվանում  էր  սոդայով//  պատճառաբանելով, որ  այն  պահում   է  սպիտակությունը//: Հիմա   նա  ունի  պրոբլեմներ  ատամների  հետ  կապված-  կուզենայի  իմանալ  արդյո՞ք  սոդայի  օգտագործումը  թողել   է  իր   ազդեցությունը  և  եթե  իրականում  սոդան  օգտակար  է` կցանկանայի  իմանալ  նաև  օգտակարության  մասին// բացի  սպիտակ  պահելը//:
>  Եվ  մի  հարց  էլ-  ինչի ՞ հետ  է  կապված  այն,  որ  երեղայի  մոտ  կաթնատամները  սև   են  դուրս  գալիս:


Սոդան ատամի էմալը քայքայում է։ Ավելի օգտակար է աղով լվանալ՝ պակաս սպիտակեցնող է, բայց օգտակար է լինդերի համար։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ես կցանկանայի իմանալ՝ կա՞ մի միջոց, որով կարելի լինի ստոմատիտին վերջ տալ։ Այնպես, որ պատճառը բուժվի։ 

Մեկ էլ, ո՞ր ատամի մածուկն է ամենալավը՝ ըստ ձեզ։ Ո՞րի մեջ ֆտոր չկա։

----------


## Աբելյան

արա դե իսկականից զզվա  :Angry2: 
ամեն օր, պատահական ժամերի պտի սաղ ուժով ցավան  :Angry2: 
կեսգիշերին հազիվ կարեցա քնեմ

ախպոր պես մեկդ մի հատ տեղ ասեք գնամ տենամ ինչ կարան անեն

ամենաքիչը մի 5 հատը հանելու ենթակա ա  :Angry2: 
ավելի լավ ա առանց ատամ բան ծամեմ մի կերպ, քան թե էս վիճակով հաց ուտեմ  :Angry2:

----------


## Apsara

Առողջության պահպանման կարևոր մաս է նաև բերանի խոռոչի հետ կապված խնդիրների լուծումը, դրա առողջ պահպանումը:
Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ խոսենք, քննարկենք և մեկս մյուսին օգնենք խորհուրդներով և մեր փորձով այն ամենի մասին, ինչ գիտենք կապված ատամների և բերանի խոռոչի հետ:

Անառողջ նույնիսկ մեկ ատամը կարող է վարակել և փչացնել իր հարևանությամբ գտնվող մնացած ատամները, որը իրենից ավելի մեծ և թանկ :Wink:  խնդիր է ներկայացնում, քան մեկ ատամը:
Ահա ինչու կարևոր է պարբերաբար հաճախել ատամի բժիշկի և ասենք փոքր խոռոչ ունեցող ատամը միանգամից բուժել:
Չնայած մեծ խնդիր է նաև վախը դեպի ատամի բժիշկ, որը ես ինքս ունեցել եմ, և որի պատճառը մեկ անհաջող բժիշկի այցելությունն էր:

Ասում են, որ ատամների առողջությունը պահպանելու համար ասենք ամիսը մեկ-երկու անգամ կարելի է եղևնու /խվոյնոյե դերեվո/ փշերը ծամել:

Հաճույքով կլսեմ ձեր խորհուրդները :Smile:

----------

Ֆոտոն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ...ատամների առողջությունը պահպանելու համար


Ամեն ուտելուց հետո ատամները ողողել գոլ ջրով, այլ ոչ թե խոզանակով մաքրել: Ատամները ողողման միջոցով մաքրելը ավելի հեշտ է ու ժամանակատար չէ;
Ոչ ճիշտ ընտրված խոզանակով ատամները մաքրելը վնասում է ատամների էմալը, դրա համար պետք է ընտրել ճիշտ խոզանակ:
Ուտելու ժամանակ մեծ ուշադրություն պետք է դարձնել, որպեսզի սննդի ջերմաստիճանները խիստ տարբեր չլինեն, ասենք տաք ապուրի ժամանակ մի հատ թթու վարունգ. Չի կարելի.
Հետևեք ատամների առողջությանը, շատ կարևոր է, քանի որ դրանց վատ գործելուց ստամոքսային մի շարք հիվանդություններ են առաջանում.

----------

Apsara (25.12.2009), Harcaser (18.04.2010), Jarre (10.04.2010), Դատարկություն (08.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Ծամոն ծամելը փչացնում է ատամներն ու վնասում ստամոքսին*

Ծամոն կարող են ծամել միայն առողջ ատամներ ունեցող մարդիկ, այն էլ` օրվա մեջ 20 րոպեից ոչ շատ: Ատամնաբույժ Արտեմ Նիկողոսյանն ասում է, որ մենք մեր ատամները վնասում ենք ծամոն ծամելուց ու հատկապես գունավոր ծամոններից. նրանց մեջ քիմիական հավելումներ կան, որոնք քայքայում են ատամները, կամուրջները, շապիկները:

«Ամերիկայում մի քանի տարի առաջ օրենք ընդունվեց և արգելվեց ծամոնը գետնին գցել: Սա արվեց  էկոլոգիական նկատառումներով, քանի որ փողոցներում ասֆալտը պատված է ծամոններով: Բժիշկները նաև ապացուցել են, որ ծամոնը կարող է առաջացնել կախվածություն, բթացնում է ուշադրությունը, թուլացում է մտածողության պրոցեսը, իջնում է ինտելեկտի մակարդակը»,-ասում է Նիկողոսյանը:

Սովորաբար ծամոն ծամում են ուտելուց հետո` ատամները և բերանը մաքրելու համար. «Ծամոն պետք չի ծամել ուտելուց առաջ, եթե ծամում եք միայն 5 րոպե, քանի որ ծամելիս առաջանում են մարսողական ֆերմենտներ և սկսում է մարսողության գործընթացը, այս դեպքում, եթե բան չի մտնում ստամոքս, թթուն ազդում է լորձաթաղաթի վրա, գրգռվում է ստամոքսի պատերը»:

Ատամնաբույժն ասում է, որ տևական ծամոն ծամելը չափից դուրս գերլարում է առաջացնում ծամիչ մկանների համար, առաջացնում է նաև աէրոֆագիս (ավելորդ  օդ է ներս անցնում) :

«Կարելի է ծամել միայն սպիտակ ծամոն` այն էլ անշաքար, երբ ծամում եք չեք պատկերացնում, որ մեծ վնաս եք հասցնում Ձեր առողջությանը»,-ասում է Նիկոսղոսյանը:

Ըստ նրա`վնասակար է նաև  ծամոն կուլ տալը, որը  տարածված երևույթ է. կուլ տված ծամոնը մնում է աղիների մեջ, որի պատճառով առաջանում է լուծ, ցավ որովայնում, մետեորիզմ (գազեր):

----------

Ֆոտոն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> «Ամերիկայում մի քանի տարի առաջ օրենք ընդունվեց և արգելվեց ծամոնը գետնին գցել: Սա արվեց  էկոլոգիական նկատառումներով, քանի որ փողոցներում ասֆալտը պատված է ծամոններով: Բժիշկները նաև ապացուցել են, որ ծամոնը կարող է առաջացնել կախվածություն, *բթացնում է ուշադրությունը, թուլացում է մտածողության պրոցեսը, իջնում է ինտելեկտի մակարդակը*»,-ասում է Նիկողոսյանը:


Բանական է, որովհետեւ եթե ծամող մկանները անընդհատ ինտենսիվ աշխատեն, ուղեղին ավելի քիչ արյուն կհասնի:

----------


## Tikodent

Ծամոն ծամելը մի կողմ բա վոր ատամով գարեջուր են բացում, պոպոք պնդուկ են կոտրում: Պետք չէ այդպես դաժանաբար վարվել ատամների հետ, հիշեք՝ պրոթեզով պնդուկ ուտելը անհամ է!!!!!!!!!

----------

Harcaser (18.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ատամները շատը փչացնում են թթուները,քանի որ ատամի էմալը կազմված է կալցիումից եւ ֆտորից,նրանք մտնում են ռեակցիա մեջ ու փչացնում ատամը,ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ամեն թթու բան ուտելուց հետո ատամները ողողել գոլ սոդայաջրով,ատամները պետք է մաքրել օրը 2 անգամ ոչ ավել,սուրճ քիչ խմեք ատամները ոչնչացնում է :LOL: ,լնդերի առողջության համր խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ծամել խնկածաղիկ(դուշիցա),իսկ լնդերի բորբոքման եւ հիգենիաի համար շալֆեով ողողումներ արեք:

----------

Gayl (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: «Բերանի խոռոչ և ատամներ» և «Բերանի խոռոչ, նրա հետ կապված խնդիրներ» թեմաները միացվել են:*

----------


## CactuSoul

Է՜, ժողովուրդ, էս ինչքան հակասական բաներ եք գրում :Sad: :
Ամեն մեկը իր իմացածը գալիս-գրում, գնում է, իսկ կարդացողը, ենթադրվում է, պիտի վստահի սեփական ինտուիցիային՝ որ մեկի գրածն է ճիշտ:
Առաջարկում եմ, հատկապես այս կարգի թեմաներում, խորհուրդներ տալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մասնագետ ես ու վստահ ես, որ ասածդ ճիշտ է, կամ էլ նշել, որ դա ինչ-որ տեղից ես լսել/իմացել/կարդացել, ընդ որում խիստ ցանկալի է նշել, թե որտեղից:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Kita (10.04.2010), Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010), Yevuk (14.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Ուլուանա (10.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Է՜, ժողովուրդ, էս ինչքան հակասական բաներ եք գրում:
> Ամեն մեկը իր իմացածը գալիս-գրում, գնում է, իսկ կարդացողը, ենթադրվում է, պիտի վստահի սեփական ինտուիցիային՝ որ մեկի գրածն է ճիշտ:
> Առաջարկում եմ, հատկապես այս կարգի թեմաներում, խորհուրդներ տալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մասնագետ ես ու վստահ ես, որ ասածդ ճիշտ է, կամ էլ նշել, որ դա ինչ-որ տեղից ես լսել/իմացել/կարդացել, ընդ որում խիստ ցանկալի է նշել, թե որտեղից:


Հարգելիս ես մինչեւ 99% չեմ իմանում չեմ գրում,իմ բոլոր գրածները կարողեք ստուգել գուգլով

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Այստեղ կարող եք կարդալ դուշիցաի մասին ի հաստատում իմ խոսքերhttp://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-23089/


սա շալֆեյի մասին http://www.32top.ru/leksprav/shalfey.html


սա էլ իմ գրած էմալի ու թթուների մասին http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Зубная_эмаль

 :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------

Gayl (14.04.2010)

----------


## sharick

Մի հարց էլի ստոմատոլոգին . Արժի ատամնաշարը ուղղել , եթե դեռ իմաստության ատամները դուրս չեն եկել :
Հնարավոր է , որ ուղղելուց հետո իմաստության ատամները դուրս գան ու ատամնաշարը նորից ծռվի ?

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Մի հարց էլի ստոմատոլոգին . Արժի ատամնաշարը ուղղել , եթե դեռ իմաստության ատամները դուրս չեն եկել :
> Հնարավոր է , որ ուղղելուց հետո իմաստության ատամները դուրս գան ու ատամնաշարը նորից ծռվի ?


sharick ջան ես ստոմատոլոգ չեմ,բայց 99% գիտեմ,որ քանի դեռ իմաստության ատամները դուրս չեն եկել պետք չի ուղղել ատամները,մեկ է,որ իմաստության ատամները դուրս գան ատամնաշարը կծռվի,ավելի լավ է թող դուրս գա հետո ատամներդ կուղղես,
հա հեսա գտա կարդա http://www.ortodont.kz/lifestory/iskrivlenie/

----------

sharick (11.04.2010)

----------


## Universe

> Մի հարց էլի ստոմատոլոգին . Արժի ատամնաշարը ուղղել , եթե դեռ իմաստության ատամները դուրս չեն եկել :
> Հնարավոր է , որ ուղղելուց հետո իմաստության ատամները դուրս գան ու ատամնաշարը նորից ծռվի ?


 sharick ջան, մինչդեռ վերին/ստորին ատամնաշարի ռենտգենոգրաֆիա չանես, չես կարող իմանալ, թե հետագայում այս, կամ այն ատամի (թեկուզև 8-երդ ) ծկթման դեպքում ինչ պրոբլեմներ կարող են առաջանալ: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իր ատամնաշարի անատոմիական առանձնահատկություններն ու հենց դա է պատճառը, որ գտնում եմ այս հարցին հեռակա պատասխան տալը ճիշտ չի լինի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի հարց էլի ստոմատոլոգին . Արժի ատամնաշարը ուղղել , եթե դեռ իմաստության ատամները դուրս չեն եկել :
> Հնարավոր է , որ ուղղելուց հետո իմաստության ատամները դուրս գան ու ատամնաշարը նորից ծռվի ?


Իմ մոտ հենց տենց էլ եղավ։ Մինչեւ իմաստության ատամների դուրս գալը համարյա իդեալական ատամնաշար ունեի։ Հիմա լրիվ ծռվել ա, հատկապես ստորին ծնոտինս։  :Cray:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Իմ մոտ հենց տենց էլ եղավ։ Մինչեւ իմաստության ատամների դուրս գալը համարյա իդեալական ատամնաշար ունեի։ Հիմա լրիվ ծռվել ա, հատկապես ստորին ծնոտինս։


Բա որ ասում էի:

----------


## Zangezur

Իսկ ծխելը ինչքանով ազդում ատամների փչանալուն

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Իսկ ծխելը ինչքանով ազդում ատամների փչանալուն


Շաատ վատ է ազդում,ծխախոտի մեջի նյութերը մտնում են ատամի էմալի մեջ ու գորշ գույն առաջացնում,սովորական ատամի մածուկը չի անցկացնի ծխախոտի հետքերը,իսկ ծխաոտի մեջի նյութերը վատացնում են լնդերի արյան շրջանառությունը ու ատամները փտում են,բացի այդ ծխողների մոտ առաջանում են սկզբից խրոնիկական գինգիվիտ ու հետո պարադոնտիտ,նաեւ առաճացնում է ատամի քար:

PS.Ես տարին երկու անգամ քիմիական ճանապարհով ատամներս սպիտակեցնում եմ,բայց դա շատ վնասակար է:

----------


## CactuSoul

> PS.Ես տարին երկու անգամ քիմիական ճանապարհով ատամներս սպիտակեցնում եմ,բայց դա շատ վնասակար է:


Իսկ ուրիշ ի՞նչ մեթոդներ կան, թե՞ միայն քիմիականն է:

Մի ատամնաբույժ ասաց, որ սպիտակեցնող մածուկները, մասնավորապես Luculut ֆիրմայի (որն, ի դեպ, խորհուրդ էր տալիս) սպիտակեցնող տեսակը կիրառելի է միայն պրոֆիլակտիկ նպատակներով, այսինքն պիտի սպիտակեցված լինեն ատամներդ ինչ-որ բժշկական մեթոդներով, ու միայն այդ սպիտակությունը պահպանելու համար է պետք օգտագործել սպիտակեցնող մածուկ: Այս մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան:

----------


## Zangezur

> գինգիվիտ ու հետո պարադոնտիտ


Կբացատրեք թե որը ինչա՞՞

----------


## Tikodent

Կարիես -  հայերեն ատամնափութ  !!!

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Գինգիվիտը դա լնդերի բորբոքումն է,իսկ պարադոնտիտը այն է,երբ լնդերի բորբոքումը անցնում է մյուս հյուսվածքներին,ատամները չեն սնուցվում ,դրա համար ատամները փտում են       ու թափվում:
Իսկ ատամները Սպիտակեցնում են պերեկիսով H2O2,կամ մի այլ օքսիդանտով: :Cool:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իսկ ատամները Սպիտակեցնում են պերեկիսով H2O2,կամ մի այլ օքսիդանտով:


 :Shok: 
 Տո հազար տարի ինձ պետք ա՞ էդ սպիտակեցումը :LOL: : Սենց էլ ես ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում :Beee: :
«Սիրունության» համար փչացնել սեփական առողջությո՞ւնը: Հիմարություն :Dntknw: :


Թե սխալ դատողություններ եմ անում, ասեք, է՞լի, ժողովուրդ, ինձ *շատ* հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչպես կարելի է երկարաձգել ատամների առողջությունը:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Տո հազար տարի ինձ պետք ա՞ էդ սպիտակեցումը: Սենց էլ ես ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում:
> «Սիրունության» համար փչացնել սեփական առողջությո՞ւնը: Հիմարություն:
> 
> 
> Թե սխալ դատողություններ եմ անում, ասեք, է՞լի, ժողովուրդ, ինձ *շատ* հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչպես կարելի է երկարաձգել ատամների առողջությունը:


Շատ կաթնամթերք օգտագործի: :Cool:  կաթի մեջ կա
1,Կալցիում
2,Ֆոսֆոր
3,Ֆտոր

PS.Կաթը ատամների համար հրաշալի է :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (15.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> PS.Կաթը ատամների համար հրաշալի է


 Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:

Այնուամենայնիվ, կաթին՝ իբրև առողջության բարեկամ, խիստ անվստահությամբ եմ վերաբերվում: Հատկապես *այս հղման* մեջ նշված պատճառներով:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Այդ սննդատեսակի մեջ եղած կալցիումը ոչ միայն օգտակար չէ, քանի-որ օրգանական չէ /ջերմային մշակման կամ պաստերիզացման պատճառով/, այլ նաև նպաստում է շատ ու շատ հիվանդությունների առաջացմանը. սկսած ալերգիայից, բրոնխիտից, ասթմայից, մինչև աթերոսկլերոզ, միոմաներ, կիստաներ, անգամ կարող է նպաստել կամ առաջացնել չբերություն:


Ես սեղանի տակ եմ :LOL:  :LOL: ,Ասա որ այս բժշկին լսենք կաթը թույն է,ինչպիսի հերյուրանք,ասա մեր երեխաները,որ կաթ են խմում վաղուց այն աշխարհում պիտի լինեին,
Ընդհակառակը օրգանական աղերը ավելի թունավոր են,քանի որ եռացնելուց բազում կողմնակի նյութեր են տալիս,օրինակ բժշկության մեջ միշտ անօրգանական աղեր են օգտագործում NaCl.KCl.MgSO4.ZnO.Fe2O3.
քո դեղատուփի մեջ նայի բոլոր դեղերը անորգանակն աղեր են հատկապես քլորիդներ,իսկ կաթի մեջ կալցիումի ֆոսֆատ է+վիտ D3 ու 100%օրգանիզմը յուրացնում է ու ոչ միայն ատամների համար է օգտակար այլ նաեւ ծխողներին,ես արդեն 2 տարի է օրը 250մլ կաթ եմ խմում,եթե կաթը չլիներ,ապա իմ ատամները թափված կլին էին ու թոքերը ծակված,որովհետեւ օրը 30 հատ ծխախոտ եմ ծխում:

PS.Եկեք *չապրենք* մեկ է բոլորս էլ մեռնելու էնք :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> ասա մեր երեխաները,որ կաթ են խմում վաղուց այն աշխարհում պիտի լինեին,


Magic-Mushroom, խոսքը *ոչ մի կերպ* չի վերաբերում մայրական կաթին, դրա մասին գրված էր, կարծեմ, եթե ոչ հենց նշածս գրառման, ապա դրանից հետո եկող գրառումներից մեկի մեջ:

Այս բժշկին հակված եմ հավատալ ավելի, քան քեզ, քանի որ նա ունի մեծ փորձ, տասնյակ տարիների (ու դեռ շարունակվող) ուսումնասիրություններ՝ թե՛ ավանդական, թե՛ ոչ ավանդական բժշկության վերաբերյալ: Դու այդքանն ուղղակի չէիր կարող հասցնել 22 տարեկանում:

Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքի համար :Smile: , ի վերջո տարբեր կարծիքների համադրումից գուցե մի ճիշտ բան դուրս գա :Xeloq: :

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.04.2010)

----------


## Tikodent

Այդպիսի հարցերին օրթոպանտոմոգրամմա   է հարկավոր և լավ ատամնաբուժի կոնսուլտացիա 
եթե տարիք նշեիք խորհուրդ կտաի միգուցէ

----------


## Hripsimee

Իսկ եթե  ատամի ծակը  դեռ  շատ  փոքր  է , հնարավո՞ր   է  ,որ  ատամների լավ խնամքի դեպքում ինքն  իրան  բուժվի
Մենակ  էս  ամիս  30  հազար դրամ  փող եմ  ծախսել  ատամներիս վրա՝լուսային  պլոմբերի  ու  մի քանիսի ներվերի  հեռացման  համար,հլը մեկն էլ  պիտի շապիկ հագցնեմ :Sad:  
Որ 18 տարեկանից սենց փչանում են,վերջը չգիտեմ ինչա լինելու...

----------


## Sophie

> Իսկ եթե  ատամի ծակը  դեռ  շատ  փոքր  է , հնարավո՞ր   է  ,որ  ատամների լավ խնամքի դեպքում ինքն  իրան  բուժվի
> Մենակ  էս  ամիս  30  հազար դրամ  փող եմ  ծախսել  ատամներիս վրա՝լուսային  պլոմբերի  ու  մի քանիսի ներվերի  հեռացման  համար,հլը մեկն էլ  պիտի շապիկ հագցնեմ 
> Որ 18 տարեկանից սենց փչանում են,վերջը չգիտեմ ինչա լինելու...


Ինձ մոտ էլ է գրեթե նույն հարցն առաջացել: Գնացի մի ատամի համար պարզվեց 12 ատամ ունեմ պլոմբելու :Shok:  : Ի դեպ ընդամենը 3ն էին ծակ: Մնացածը ուղակի տենց թեթև սևացած մասեր ունեին մեջտեղներում: Հիմա մտածում եմ արդյոք արժե դրանք պլոմբել, միթե պլոմբն ավելի երկար կպահպանվի քան իմ բնական ատամները: Չե որ պլոմբելուց մաքրելու հետևանքով ահագին մեծանում է եղած ծակը, իսկ չլինելու դեպքում առաջանում է  :Think:  :

----------


## Հինատա

Մի բան պատմեմ:Փոքր տարիքում վախենում էի ատամնաբուժի մոտ գնալուց(հիմա էլ :Blush:  ),ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ չտանեն՝ ատամներս օրը հինգ անգամ էի լվանում և այլն:Երբ տանում էին լացում էի ու բժշկի մատերն էի կծում:Մի խոսքով ոչ մի բժիշկ ատամս չի հանել,մի քիչ տարօրինակ կհնչի,բայց ես ինքս եմ իմ ատամները հանել:
Մեկ ամիս առաջ գնացի ատամնաբուժարան:Ինձ թվում էր, թե փչացած ատամներ կունենամ, բայց պարզվեց, որ ոչ մի փչացած ատամ չունեմ ու իմ ատամները արտակարգ վիճակում են գտնվում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ինձ մոտ էլ է գրեթե նույն հարցն առաջացել: Գնացի մի ատամի համար պարզվեց 12 ատամ ունեմ պլոմբելու : Ի դեպ ընդամենը 3ն էին ծակ: Մնացածը ուղակի տենց թեթև սևացած մասեր ունեին մեջտեղներում: Հիմա մտածում եմ արդյոք արժե դրանք պլոմբել, միթե պլոմբն ավելի երկար կպահպանվի քան իմ բնական ատամները: Չե որ պլոմբելուց մաքրելու հետևանքով ահագին մեծանում է եղած ծակը, իսկ չլինելու դեպքում առաջանում է  :


 Բա չի  ցավու՞մ :Shok:  Իմը մի ատամս ,որ ծակա լինում  , էտ ցավից պրծնելու համար մյուս օրը վազում եմ ատամնաբուժարան :Sad:

----------


## Reh32

էս  մեր  սիրելի  ատամնաբույժները մեզ  անուշադրության  են  մատնել? Լավ  ամեն  դեպքում մի հարց  էլ  ես  ունեմ.  իմ  վերին  ծնոտի  ատամներից  մեկը  շապիկ  է  հագցրած  ու  լնդիս  գույնը  ավելի  մուգ  է  այդ  հատվածում.  ինչ անեմ?

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մենակ  էս  ամիս  30  հազար դրամ  փող եմ  ծախսել  ատամներիս վրա՝լուսային  պլոմբերի  ու  մի քանիսի ներվերի  հեռացման  համար,հլը մեկն էլ  պիտի շապիկ հագցնեմ


 Հեհե, իմ ամեն ատամն էր համարյա էդքան  :Jpit: : 
 6-7-րդ դասարանում գնացի Թումանյան փողոցի ատամնաբուժարանը, լրիվ ավիրեցին ատամներս  :Sad: : Բայց հիմիկվա ատամնաբույժս շատ լավն ա, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին պետք գա, կարող եմ հասցեն ասել  :Smile: : ՈՒ ես նենց հավեսով եմ գնում ատամնաբույժի մոտ: Քույրս նույնիսկ ասում ա, որ ատամնաբույժի գնալը իմ հոբբին ա  :LOL: :

 Լավ, սենց մի հարց. իմաստության ատամներս էս երկու տարի ա` կիսատ դուրս են եկել, բայց հիմա լինդս բորբոքված ա էդ հատվածում ու ոնց որ ուզում ա առաջ գա: Ի՞նչ կարելի ա անել, որ լնդերս հանգստանան:

----------


## Գեա

եթո ճիշտ եմ հասկանում Werning  դուք ատամնաբույժ եք
 անկեղծ ասաց ես հարցեր չունեմ  բերանի խոռոչի հիգիենիկ կանոնների մասին.բայց այ կուզեի իմանալ թե հատկապես ինչ ատամի մածուկ պետք է օգտագործել և այսօր հայաստանյան շուկայում առկա մածոուկներից որն է լավը և որակով:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (27.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բան պատմեմ:Փոքր տարիքում վախենում էի ատամնաբուժի մոտ գնալուց(հիմա էլ ),ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ չտանեն՝ ատամներս օրը հինգ անգամ էի լվանում և այլն:Երբ տանում էին լացում էի ու բժշկի մատերն էի կծում:Մի խոսքով ոչ մի բժիշկ ատամս չի հանել,մի քիչ տարօրինակ կհնչի,*բայց ես ինքս եմ իմ ատամները հանել:*


Ենթադրում եմ, որ խոսքը կաթնատամների, ոչ թե հիմնական ատամների մասին է, չէ՞։ Հիմնական ատամներ հանելը տնային պայմաններում, մեղմ ասած, մի քիչ դժվար է պատկերացնել... 




> եթո ճիշտ եմ հասկանում Werning  դուք ատամնաբույժ եք
>  անկեղծ ասաց ես հարցեր չունեմ  բերանի խոռոչի հիգիենիկ կանոնների մասին.բայց այ կուզեի իմանալ թե հատկապես ինչ ատամի մածուկ պետք է օգտագործել և այսօր հայաստանյան շուկայում առկա մածոուկներից որն է լավը և որակով:


Ատամի մածուկի ընտրության մասին առանձին թեմա ունենք, նայեք, գուցե հետաքրքի. *«Ի՞նչ ատամի մածուկ եք օգտագործում»*։

----------


## Universe

> Հեհե, իմ ամեն ատամն էր համարյա էդքան : 
>  Լավ, սենց մի հարց. իմաստության ատամներս էս երկու տարի ա` կիսատ դուրս են եկել, բայց հիմա լինդս բորբոքված ա էդ հատվածում ու ոնց որ ուզում ա առաջ գա: Ի՞նչ կարելի ա անել, որ լնդերս հանգստանան:


Հետևիր քրոջդ... :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> Բա չի  ցավու՞մ Իմը մի ատամս ,որ ծակա լինում  , էտ ցավից պրծնելու համար մյուս օրը վազում եմ ատամնաբուժարան


Չէ ընդհանրապես չի ցավում: Դե պատճառն այն է, որ դրանք դեռ ծակեր չեն ուղակի սկսվող կարիես է:

----------


## harut1230

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ մի բան ա հետաքրքրում: Ատամս նյարդազերծելուց և պլոմբելուց հետո անցել է 2 շաբաթ: Արմատի ծնոտի մեջ անցնելու հատվածին սեղմելիս ցավ է զգացվում և այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի ծավալային գոյացություն կա էնտեղ: Ատամնաբուժիս զանգեցի, ասեց,- դա կապված ա լիցքի հետ, կցավի կանցնի: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք էդ ի՞նչ լիցք ա և ինչի՞ համար ա:

----------


## Sophie

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ մի բան ա հետաքրքրում: Ատամս նյարդազերծելուց և պլոմբելուց հետո անցել է 2 շաբաթ: Արմատի ծնոտի մեջ անցնելու հատվածին սեղմելիս ցավ է զգացվում և այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի ծավալային գոյացություն կա էնտեղ: Ատամնաբուժիս զանգեցի, ասեց,- դա կապված ա լիցքի հետ, կցավի կանցնի: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք *էդ ի՞նչ լիցք ա և ինչի՞ համար ա*:


Լիցքը դա նույն պլոմբն է  :Wink:  :

----------

harut1230 (07.06.2010)

----------


## harut1230

Ինչ էլ անուն են դրել: Դե եթե պլոմբն ա, ուրեմն ցավը դրանից չի (իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա):

----------


## Tornado

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ մի բան ա հետաքրքրում: Ատամս նյարդազերծելուց և պլոմբելուց հետո անցել է 2 շաբաթ: Արմատի ծնոտի մեջ անցնելու հատվածին սեղմելիս ցավ է զգացվում և այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի ծավալային գոյացություն կա էնտեղ: Ատամնաբուժիս զանգեցի, ասեց,- դա կապված ա լիցքի հետ, կցավի կանցնի: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք էդ ի՞նչ լիցք ա և ինչի՞ համար ա:


Ատամիդ արմատ ու ծնոտիդ միջեւ այսինքն՝ լնդի ներքեւի մասում, չէ՞: Դե հավանաբար պլոմբը թաց ա եղել, դրանից ծավալի զգացողություն ես ունեցել, եթե էս պահին էլ ա ցավում, արդեն գնա բժշկիդ մոտ, ասա "Էս ի՞նչ էս արել:" :Smile:  Հա մեկ էլ կա՞րողա ներվը լավ չի հանել: :Think:

----------


## Haykolo1991

Իսկ ով գիտի, թե ինչքան գումար է անհրաժեշտ աստղերի պես ատամները սպիտակեցնելու համար?

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

հարգելիս աստղերի ատամնները արհեստական են ու 3 տարին մեկ անգամ թարմացվում են,ատամները շատ սպիտակացնելով կմաշվեն ու ատամից ատամ չի մնա,քանի որ ատամները օկսիդանտներով են սպիտակեցնում,օրինակ պերեկիսով :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.06.2010)

----------


## Haykolo1991

բա չեմ կարող գնալ ատամնաբույժի մոտ եւ խնդրեմ,որ լաաաաաաավ սպիտկացնի?ոչինչ թող աստղերի պես սպիտակ չլինի,բայց ելի շաաատ սպիտակ լինի,բայց հիմա էլ են իմ ատամները սպիտակ,ուղակի ուզում եմ ավելի սպիտակ լինի :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ի՞նչպես կարելի գոնե որոշ չափոշ սպիտակցենել ատամեները, որ ոչ մի վնաս չլինի ատամներին:

Չմաշի, որակից չնկնի, կա՞ որևէ տարբերակ  :Think:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Apeh Jan* չգիտեմ Հայաստանում կա թե չէ,բայց Նիդեռլանդներում ատամները սպիտակեցնում են հատուկ լազերի միջոցով,այն ատամներին շատ քիչ վնաս է հասցնում ու 
մեկ անգամ սպիտակեցնելով պահպանվում է 2-3 տարի,բայց պետք է զգույշ լինել թթու բաներից,թե չէ էմալը արագ կփչանա:
հետո սուրճը եւ ծխախոտը շատ արագ ատամները կրկին կդեղնացնեն:

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Apeh Jan* չգիտեմ Հայաստանում կա թե չէ,բայց Նիդեռլանդներում ատամները սպիտակեցնում են հատուկ լազերի միջոցով,այն ատամներին շատ քիչ վնաս է հասցնում ու 
> մեկ անգամ սպիտակեցնելով պահպանվում է 2-3 տարի,բայց պետք է զգույշ լինել թթու բաներից,թե չէ էմալը արագ կփչանա:
> հետո սուրճը եւ ծխախոտը շատ արագ ատամները կրկին կդեղնացնեն:


էէէ.... հետ ենք էլի

անգամ սենց հասարակ ինչոր բան չկա Հայաստանում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.06.2010)

----------


## Universe

> Իսկ ով գիտի, թե ինչքան գումար է անհրաժեշտ աստղերի պես ատամները սպիտակեցնելու համար?


Աստղերը բացի սպիտակեցնելուց, նախապես անթերի ատամնաշարի ու կցվածքի մասին են հոգում....
Ատամների սպիտակեցման ամենադյուրին, բայց ոչ երկարատև երիաշխիքային տարբերակի գների մասին ճշտիր մոտակա ատամնաբուժարանից... 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, աստղերը սկզբից ոտից գլուխ իմպլանտավորվում են, հետո նոր տեղը տեղին փայլեցվում... :Smile:

----------


## terev

Ժողովուրդ, որևէ մեկը տեղյակ է, որ՞ ատամնաբուժարաններում են անում *իմպլանտանտ* և ինչ՞ արժի:

----------


## Universe

> Ժողովուրդ, որևէ մեկը տեղյակ է, որ՞ ատամնաբուժարաններում են անում *իմպլանտանտ* և ինչ՞ արժի:


Օրինակ, Հանրապետականի Դիմածնոտային վիրաբուժության բաժանմունքում… Գինը կախված է ձեր ախտահարված կամ իմպլանտացիայի կարիք ունեցող ատամների քանակից, տեղակայումից...

----------


## Lapterik

Իրականում ոնց որ ասվեց նախ պետքա պլոմբած  ատամ չունենաս,որովհետեվ սպիտակեցնելուց հետո գունաըին տարբերություն կլինի, ստիպված նորից պիտի պլոմբես: Կառծեմ սպիտակեցնելու մի քանի մեթոդներ կան, քիմիական, սոդայանման ինչ որ մածուկով, բայց դրանք հաստատ էմալի հերը կանիծեն, որովհետևմոտավորապես քերելու միջոցովա լինում:
Իսկ իրականում Նիդըռլանդներից ետքան ել հետ չենք մնացել, որովհետեվ դեռ սրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ էտ սարքի Հայաստանում կար, հիմա էլ կա հաստատ: Ետ սարքի միջոցով մի տարբեր աստիճանի սպիտակեցում կարող են ապահովել, բայց էլի անթերի առանց պլոմբի ատամնածար պիտի ունենաս, 2 ժամ նստում էս ու էտ սարքը սպիտականցում ա, բայց դրանից հետօ կարմիր դողնավուն,ծխախոտ ու տենց բաներ մոտակ մի շաբաթում արգելվում ա, թե չե հետք ա մնում: Մի խոսքով... Բայց մի պարզ բան էլ հաշվի առ, որ ամենաճերմակ ատամնաշարով հնարավորա շատ արհեստական տեսք ունենաս, քեզ կարողա չսազի  :LOL:  Հա գնի մասին էլ ասեմ իհարկե մի 5 տարվա թիվ եմ ասում,ետ կբազմապատկես երեվի մի 3-ով  :LOL:  եթե ոչ ավել: Մի 5 տարի առայ էտ հաճույքը 200 դոլար արժեր  :Wink:

----------


## terev

> Օրինակ, Հանրապետականի Դիմածնոտային վիրաբուժության բաժանմունքում… Գինը կախված է ձեր ախտահարված կամ իմպլանտացիայի կարիք ունեցող ատամների քանակից, տեղակայումից...


Ապեր, որ բազարում կառտոշկի գին ես հարցնում, գյուղացին 1 կգ-ի գինն ա ասում, ոչ թէ ասում ա , նայած քանի կիլո ես ուզում:

----------


## Universe

> Ապեր, որ բազարում կառտոշկի գին ես հարցնում, գյուղացին 1 կգ-ի գինն ա ասում, ոչ թէ ասում ա , նայած քանի կիլո ես ուզում:


Քո ասած բազառների կարտոշկի առք ու վաճառքի գծով քաղաքականությունը դրե համեմատում ես գիտության հե՞տ...
Հարցրիր, պատասխանեցի... արդեն դու գիդես թե քո համար ինչքանով ա օգտակար կամ անօգուտ դիմածնտային վիրաբուժության մեջ կատարված վիրահատության գինը համեմատելը կարտոշկի  1կգ ի հետ:

----------


## terev

> Հարցրիր, պատասխանեցի...


Լուչշե չպատասխանեիր:  :Sad:

----------


## Garik-Hay

Բարւ բոլորին ինձ հետաքրքրում է մի հարց ուրեմն ատամիս կեսը ջարդել  էր բժիշկը սարքեց հետո կողքի ատամը ծակվեց ասի քաշի չքաշեց բայց ատամս կապույտ գույնա դարձել 
ինչ անեմ?

----------


## Universe

> Լուչշե չպատասխանեիր:


Խի տենց միթավուր սմայլիկով որ... 
Էտ քո շնորհակալություննա հմի իմ պատասխանի համար չեմ ջոգում, թե՞ համեստ ու փոշմանած կարծիքդես երկու բառի մեջ տեղավորցնում...

----------


## e-armenians

> Բարւ բոլորին ինձ հետաքրքրում է մի հարց ուրեմն ատամիս կեսը ջարդել  էր բժիշկը սարքեց հետո կողքի ատամը ծակվեց ասի քաշի չքաշեց բայց ատամս կապույտ գույնա դարձել 
> ինչ անեմ?


Վերցնում ես կես գդալ զտած մաքուր յոդ ու մի երկու, չէ, ավելի լավ է երեք թեյի գդալ 96.254%-ոց ավելուկի սպիրտ: Լավ խառնում ես իրար հետ մի 25.4 րոպես ու կաթեցնում 4.5 կաթիլ ձախ ականջիդ մեջ (եթե աջ ատամիդ մասին է խոսքը) կամ աջի մեջ (եթե ձախիդ մասին է խոսքը):

Ու... ականջդ ընենց է ցավում, որ ատամիդ մասին մոռանում ես...  :Smile: 

Եթե նման պատասխանը չի բավարարում, ապա *դիմիր ստոմատոլոգի*:

Հ.Գ. Կարող եմ լավ ականջի բժշկի տեղ էլ ասեմ, եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, ցանկանում ես փորձել իմ տարբերակը  :Smile:

----------


## soultaker

> Բարւ բոլորին ինձ հետաքրքրում է մի հարց ուրեմն ատամիս կեսը ջարդել  էր բժիշկը սարքեց հետո կողքի ատամը ծակվեց ասի քաշի չքաշեց բայց ատամս կապույտ գույնա դարձել 
> ինչ անեմ?


Ատամների հետ կապված բոլոր խնդիրների համար էլ ավելի լավա ատամնաբույժի դիմես, ոչ թե փորձես ինչ-որ տնական կամ ուրիշից լսած ձևերով անել: Իսկ դիմելուց խորհուրդ կտայի անպայման դիմել հայտնի կլինիկաներ, մասնավորապես "Մատիկյան": Վերջի երկու անգամը հենց տեղ եմ գնացել, մի քանի ամիս առաջ, ու մինչև հիմա շատ գոհ եմ, համեմատած նախկին փոքր ատամնաբուժարանների հետ: Ավելի լավա մի քիչ էլ ավել փող տաս, ատամների համար հաստատ արժի:

----------


## Morg

Ով գիտի ատամնաբուժարաններում պլոմբ անելու համար ինչ 2 դեղ են խառնում իրար ու քսում ատամին?

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ուզում եմ մի շատ հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն անել. ոնցոր "գյուտ" եմ արել :Hands Up: :
ԵՎ խնդրում եմ չծիծաղել, վերաբերվել ամենայն լրջությամբ: Հուլիոս Կեսարի ասած`  " Ոչինչ չարժե այն, ինչը դու գիտես, բայց ոչ ոք չգիտի, որ դու այդ գիտես"...Ուրեմն այսպես. որպեսզի ունենաք ՇԱՏ ԱՌՈՂՋ ու ՍՊԻՏԱԿ ԱՏԱՄՆԵՐ, պետք է փոքրուց սկսեք տիրապետել ոսկոր կրծելու արվեստին, մասնավորապես, հավի ոսկոր. այստեղ արժեքավորը հենց ոսկրածուծն է...Երբ տանը հավ են տապակում, կամ հարիսա են եփում, մի շտապեք դեն նետել ոսկորները, սիրով կրծեք, դրանք ձեր առողջության գրավականն են, միայն թե աշխատեք բդի ոսկորի ծայրամասերն ուտեք ու միջուկը, որոնք, որ փափուկ են, մեջտեղի հատվածը չծամեք, հնարավոր է ձեր ատամը թողնեք այնտեղ մեկընդմիշտ...
Այսպիսով` փոքրուց պահեք ձեր թանկ ատամները, որպեսզի հետո էլ նրանք ձեզ պահեն...
Շատ կցանկանայի, որ ատամնաբույժներն այս հարցը դնեին քննարկման ու տեսնեի` ինչ եզրահանգման կգային: :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2012), Նարե91 (09.07.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Մտքովս երբեք չէր անցնի  :Smile:  Հետաքրքրիր բան ես բացահայտել Սոֆ ջան…  գիտեի, որ ոսկրածուծը օգտակար ա ոսկրերի ամրության համար, այ բայց, որ կարողա ատամների սպիտակության համար էլ պիտանի լինի, չէի մտածի... կարելի ա փորձել:

----------

ՆանՍ (09.07.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ամրություն-մամրություն չգիտեմ, բայց համով ա  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (07.11.2012), Varzor (09.07.2012), ՆանՍ (09.07.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Մտքովս երբեք չէր անցնի  Հետաքրքրիր բան ես բացահայտել Սոֆ ջան…  գիտեի, որ ոսկրածուծը օգտակար ա ոսկրերի ամրության համար, այ բայց, որ կարողա ատամների սպիտակության համար էլ պիտանի լինի, չէի մտածի... կարելի ա փորձել:


Նար ջան, փորձի, բայց քանի որ մանկուց չես սկսել, մենակ աշխատի փափուկ մասերը ուտես, թեչե հնարավոր ա վնասես ատամիդ էմալը: Բայց հենց երեխա կունենաս, անպայման կրծել տուր, ճիշտը դա ա :LOL:  
Հավատա, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի սովորեցրել ու ստիպել, որ ոսկոր կրծեմ, նույնիսկ ասում էին` ախչի, մի կրծի էդ անտերը, ատամներդ կջարդես, բայց դե որ համով էր, չէի դիմանում :LOL: , իսկ հիմա ասում են`էդ ոնց ես անում որ տենց քոնը սպիտակ ա միշտ եղել, հիմա նոր եմ հասկանում, որ  դրանից ա ամենաշատ օգուտը ամրության և սպիտակ մնալու:

----------

Նարե91 (09.07.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ոսկորի համի մասին ես չասեմ, սիրում եմ: Բայց չնայած միշտ կրծում եմ՝ իմ ատամները սպիտակ չեն, էդ լվանալու հետ էլ կապ չունի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.11.2012)

----------


## aragats

Ոսկորների միացման հատվածները կռճիկային են, որն էլ իր մեջ մեծ քանակի կալցիում է պարունակում, դա է օրգանիզմի մեջ կալցիումն ավելացնելով ամրացնում ատամները:

----------

Varzor (10.07.2012), ՆանՍ (10.07.2012)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ոսկորի համի մասին ես չասեմ, սիրում եմ: Բայց չնայած միշտ կրծում եմ՝ իմ ատամները սպիտակ չեն, էդ լվանալու հետ էլ կապ չունի:


Ֆոտոն ջան ուրեմն դու շատ մակերեսորեն ես կրծել, էնքան, որ մի թեթև քերես: Չէ` ինչ, կա ոսկորի վրա, կրճիկները և այլն պիտի մաքրքզարդես, միայն պիտի թողնես ոսկորի էն կոշտը, որը հնարավոր չէ ջարդել ու ծամել: Հեչ եղե՞լ է, որ հարիսա եփեք, ու էդ մի ափսե ոսկորը դու ուտես...

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ոսկորների միացման հատվածները կռճիկային են, որն էլ իր մեջ մեծ քանակի կալցիում է պարունակում, դա է օրգանիզմի մեջ կալցիումն ավելացնելով ամրացնում ատամները:


Այ ապրե'ս, օրինակ ես դա չգիտեի, բայց միշտ  կրճիկներ ուտելու  համար ինձ կոտորել եմ, փաստորեն ոսկրածուծին ավելացավ կրճիկը. իրար հետ կարծես փոխկապակցված են:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

Հարգելիներս, ով ինձ կասի շատ լավ ատամնաբուժական կլինիկայի հասցե, մասնավորապես ՝ շատ լավ օրթոդոնտի ((((

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս արդեն մի քանի ամիս ա կնոջս հետ մեր ատամնաբույժին փոխել ենք ու օգվում ենք հալեպցի ատամնաբույժի ծառայություններից: Համ արտակարգ աշխատանք են անում, համ շատ բարեխիղճ են, համ մենք ենք օգուտ տալիս իրանց, որ իրանց բիզնեսը զարգանա, համ էլ լսում ենք ականջին հաճելի արևմտահայերենը, այլ ոչ թե «դոկտոռ, էս պացինետին ո՞ր օրը գրանցեմ, սռիդա, թե հինգշաբթի»: 

Ու երեխեքին էլ ենք սկսելու հալեպցիների մոտ տանել: Էն օրը քարտը վերցրել եմ, կարդում եմ, ու հաճույք եմ ստանում:

----------

ARMbrain (20.10.2013), boooooooom (16.10.2013), Mephistopheles (17.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.10.2013), Ձայնալար (26.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.10.2013), Վահե-91 (16.10.2013)

----------

